

Racial Quotas, Harvard, and the Legacy of Bakke - gruseom
http://www.nationalreview.com/articles/339778/racial-quotas-harvard-and-legacy-ibakkei-ron-unz

======
rdl
I wonder if there is a racial difference in alumni contributions. That, IMO,
would be a fair reason to discriminate for or against a group.

